# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Mit "Jungfer in Grün" gegen den Krebs

## Ulrich

Diese Pflanze trägt verwirrend viele Namen: "Jungfer in Grün", "Schwarzkümmel", "schwarzer Zwiebelsamen" und noch einige weitere. Der botanische Name ist:

*Nigella sativa*
Wissenschaftler nehmen an, daß Tumorzellen die Fibrinolyse fördern, d.h. bestimmte Proteine im Blut abbauen. 2005 wurde mit menschlichen Tumorzellen im Reagenzglas nachgewiesen, *daß Schwarzkümmelöl die Proteine dieser Tumorzellen hemmt*, die für die Fibrinolyse zuständig sind.

Im Reagenzglas hemmt der Inhaltsstoff Thymochinon das Wachstum von Krebszellen des Dickdarms.

Bei Mäusen, bei denen durch eine Chemikalie (20-Methycholanthren) ein Tumor ausgelöst wurde, hemmte Thymochinon (im Trinkwasser verabreicht) z.T. das Auftreten des Tumors und die Tumorbelastung. Auch der Ausbruch des Tumors wurde verzögert. Weiterhin verbesserte Thymochinon im Vergleich zu den Mäusen, die kein Thymochinon erhielten, die Aktivitäten einiger Leberenzyme.

Bei Ratten wurde festgestellt, daß der *flüchtige Anteil* des Schwarzkümmelöls die Entstehung von Dickdarmkrebs hemmen kann. Dabei wurden keinerlei Nebenwirkungen beobachtet.

Ein *alkoholischer Extrakt* von Schwarzkümmel kann im Reagenzglas Brustkrebszellen inaktivieren.
Quelle: *http://www.phytodoc.de/informationen...wirkungsweise/*

Bildquelle: Gernot Katzers Gewürzseiten Schwarzer Zwiebelsamen - Bildquelle: http://www.gourmet-versand.eu/
Nigella Sativa ist eine Pflanzenart der Familie der *Hahnenfußgewächse* (Ranunculaceae). Sie ist also nicht mit Kümmel oder Kreuzkümmel verwandt.

Der Prophet Mohammed sagte: Im Schwarzkümmel gibt es Heilung für jede Erkrankung mit Ausnahme des Todes. 
Quelle: *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigella*

*Die Wiederentdeckung des Schwarzkümmels als Heilpflanze*
Sie hatte Dressurgeschichte geschrieben und eine ganze Reihe wertvoller Preise gewonnen. Doch plötzlich wurde die Stute mit dem schönen Namen Baronesse von schwerem Asthma befallen. Ihr Besitzer, der Münchener Immunologe Dr. Schleicher, suchte in einer dramatischen Aktion unter Pferdezüchtern im Nahen Osten nach einer alternativen Heilmethode für sein kostbares Pferd. Er wollte den obligatorischen Kortisoneinsatz wegen der gefürchteten schweren Nebenwirkungen in jedem Fall vermeiden.

Die Hilfe kam aus Ägypten. Von Kairo aus wurde ein Säckchen mit aromatischen schwarzen Samen eingeflogen. Sie sollten dem Futter beigemischt werden.

Tatsächlich konnte Baronesse schon nach wenigen Tagen aufatmen. Das Heilmittel, mit dem Araberpferde seit Jahrhunderten behandelt wurden, hatte ihr geholfen: Haba el Baraka - der "segensreiche Samen". Lateinisch heißt er "nigella sativa", auf deutsch "Schwarzkümmel" oder "schwarzer Zwiebelsamen".

So gelangte das orientalische Gewürz in eine deutsche Arztpraxis und damit in 
die Humanmedizin. Der erste Patient, bei dem es angewandt wurde, war ebenfalls ein großes Tier: der langjährige Innenminister Dr. Friedrich Zimmermann von der CSU.

Quelle: *http://www.gesundheit.com/gc_detail_1_gc15080316.html*

Ich stolperte in einem indischen Lebensmittelgeschäft in meiner Nähe über ein 100-g-Beutelchen mit den schwarzen Samen und der Bezeichnung Kalonji - Black Onion Seed. Ich kaufte die "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen", habe sie zuhause durch eine Schrotmühle gedreht und streue davon einen Löffel voll über meine Speisen. Ich hoffe, daß dies meiner Gesundheit zuträglich sein wird.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich



> Ich stolperte in einem indischen Lebensmittelgeschäft in meiner Nähe über ein 100-g-Beutelchen mit den schwarzen Samen und der Bezeichnung Kalonji - Black Onion Seed. Ich kaufte die "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen", habe sie zuhause durch eine Schrotmühle gedreht und streue davon einen Löffel voll über meine Speisen. Ich hoffe, daß dies meiner Gesundheit zuträglich sein wird.


Wir verwenden den Schwarzkümmel seit vielen Jahren bei allen Gemüsearten, denen eine blähende Wirkung nachgesagt wird. Im Sauerkraut verwenden wir allerdings den klassischen Kreuzkümmel. 
Die Aufspaltung der Körnchen sollte man am besten erst kurz vor der Verwendung mittels Mörser machen. Schwarzkümmelöl, nur ganz wenige Tropfen, verfeinern alle Bratengerichte. Das Essen bekommt so eine orientalische Note.

Guten Appetit und Gesundheit wünscht
Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Heribert,
vielen Dank für deine Tipps.

Ich habe bis vor kurzem geglaubt, "Schwarzkümmel" sei eine Sorte von "Kümmel". Est jetzt weiß ich, daß das etwas ganz anderes ist; nur der Name führt zu Fehlschlüssen.

Die "Jungfer in Grün" ist doch eigentlich eine sehr bescheidene Gartenpflanze, fast wie ein Unkraut.
 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Josef

Ich habe das Schwarzkümmelöl einige Jahre lang in Kapselform genommen. Im Gegensatz zum Fischöl gab es kein "Aufstoßen".

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Josef,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, daß die anti-karzinogenen Wirkungen von Nigella nicht auf die enthaltenen Fette zurückzuführen sind, sondern auf die "Phytamine":

"Im ätherischen Öl wurden die Hauptbestandteile Thymochinon (bis zu 50%) und p-Cymen (bis zu 40%) gefunden, daneben α-Pinen (bis 15%), Dithymochinon, Thymohydrochinon und Spuren anderer Terpenderivate: Carven, Limonen, Carvacrol, 4-Terpineol und Anethol. Ungewöhnlicherweise enthält das ätherische Öl auch merkliche Mengen (10%) an Fettsäureethylestern. Bei der Lagerung bilden sich aus Thymochinon Dithymochinon und höhere Oligokondensationsprodukte (Nigellon)."
[Zitat aus http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/germ/Nige_sat.html]

Neben dem ätherischen Öl enthalten die Samen auch fettes Öl:
"Die Samen enthalten auch ein fettes Öl (35%, Schwarzkümmelöl) mit ungesättigten Fettsäuren, hauptsächlich Linolsäure (50  60%), Ölsäure (20%), Eicosadiensäure (3%) und die für die Gattung bezeichnende Dihomolinolsäure (10%); gesättigte Fette (Stearinsäure, Palmitinsäure) machen bis zu 30% aus."

Ich glaube nicht, das Schwarzkümmelöl ein "Ersatz" für Fisch- oder Krillöl sein kann. Wenn ich es recht sehe, enthält dieses Öl zwar Omega-6-Fette, aber keine Omega-3-Fettsäuren und keine Phospholipide, welche bei Krebs wichtig sind.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ulrich,

über Schwarzkümmel haben wir im damaligen KISP-Forum schon vor über sechs Jahren diskutiert. Damals habe ich mir mein Wikuto auch mit (dem sehr teuren) Schwarzkümmelöl angerührt. Das gab's im Reformhaus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die "Jungfer im Grünen" ist _Nigella damascena_, nicht Nigella sativa. Zwar verwandt und in Mitteleuropa anzutreffen, aber für uns wohl nutzlos.

Ralf

----------


## Ulrich

> ... über Schwarzkümmel haben wir im damaligen KISP-Forum schon vor über sechs Jahren diskutiert.


Und du meinst, daher sei es überflüssig, jetzt über Nigella zu reden? 



> ... Die "Jungfer im Grünen" ist _Nigella damascena_, nicht Nigella sativa.


 Auf Katzers Gewürzseiten kannst du folgendes lesen:


> ... Ziersorten von Nigella sativa und N. damascena sind im Deutschen unter den Namen Jungfer im Grünen (dänisch jomfru i det grønne) und Gretchen im Busch bekannt (im Englischen Love in a mist Liebe im Nebel aber auch Devil in the bush Teufel im Busch). Ich weiß nicht, welches Motiv diesen Benennungen zugrundeliegt.


 


> Zwar verwandt und in Mitteleuropa anzutreffen, aber für uns wohl nutzlos.


Wie ich schon oben schrieb, wurden die Stute Baronesse und auch der langjährige Innenminister Dr. Friedrich Zimmermann von der CSU *nicht durch das Öl, sondern durch die Samen geheilt*.

Es ist ja ein Verdienst von Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer, die besonders herausragende medizinische Bedeutung der Phytamine, hier insbesondere der Terpene, für Heilungsprozesse erneut und gezielt (biochemisch und physikalisch begründet) nutzbar gemacht zu haben. Dabei geht es um deren informationsmodulierende physikalische Eigenschaften, bisher wurde zu einseitig auf die biochemische Bedeutung von ungesättigten Fettsäuren, Vitaminen und evtl. Enzymen geschaut. 

Wie ich schon oben schrieb, sind die Phytamine in den "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen" voll, im "Schwarzkümmelöl" nur in Spuren vorhanden. Oben werden noch alkoholische Extrakte des Samens erwähnt. Übrigens: Die Jungfer im Grünen verwendet Kremer nicht in seinen Präparaten, aber auch ich habe nirgtends geschrieben, daß mit "schwarzem Zwiebelsamen" ein fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs heilbar sei.

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Ralf,
für den Link zum Forenextrakt "Schwarzkümmel" muß ich dir herzlich danken!

Ich hatte bis zum letzten Wochenende auf meinem Nasenrücken einen grünlich-grauen ovalen leicht erhabenen Fleck, ca. 1 cm lang und 0,5 cm breit (ein "Altersfleck").

Nachdem ich am Wochenende den geschroteten "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen" über mein Gemüse gestreut hatte, sah ich am Montag Morgen im Spiegel, daß der Fleck am Ablättern war. Er ist jetzt verschwunden.

Ich stellte keinen Zusammenhang mit dem "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen" her, bis ich im von dir verlinkten Forenextrakt folgendes las:



> ... Hierbei möchte ich euch einige Informationen über Schwarzkümmel schicken. Ich bin auf Schwarzkümmel gekommen, da ich ein natürliches Heilmittel gegen ein kleines Hautekzem suchte, das immer bei mir auf der Nase auftauchte ... Unterschiedliche Medikamente vom Hautarzt, welche ich verschrieben bekam über zwei Jahre halfen nur begrenzt. Als ich jetzt aber Schwarzkümmel einnahm, verschwand das Hautekzem ganz innerhalb eines Tages ...


Ich finde dieses Ergebnis sehr überraschend und möchte andere Mitstreiter, die solche Flecken/Ekzeme haben, ermuntern, sich den "schwarzen Zwiebelsamen" (gibts z.B. in jedem türkischen Laden) zu besorgen und ihn einzunehmen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ulrich,

dann hat die Diskussion ja doch einen Nutzen gehabt! Mit meinem Hinweis auf die alten Forumsbeiträge wollte ich auch nur auf den Forumextrakt im Allgemeinen und die alten Forumsbeiträge zu Schwarzkümmel(öl) im Besonderen hinweisen. Ich wollte nicht andeuten, dass es überflüssig sei, heute wieder über Nigella zu reden.

Ralf

----------


## Ulrich

Möglicherweise hat Thymochinon (einem Phytamin, das mit dem Ubichinon Q10 eng verwandt ist) aus Schwarzkümmelsamen  (bzw. weil es fettlöslich ist, auch aus dem Schwarzkümmel-Öl) tatsächlich antioxidative, anti-inflammatorische und antikarzinöse Wirkungen.

Allerdings setzen die Forscher, der Studie, die du erwähnst, weiterhin auf das Abtöten von Krebszellen, nicht wie bei den deutschen (und finnischen) Vertretern der mitochondrialen Medizin auf die Re-Differenzierung von krebsgeschädigten Zellen.

Ich mußte zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß die Mileus für mitochondriale Existenz, Funktionsfähigkeit und Vermehrung nicht in allen Zellen gleich ist.

In Nervenzellen werden ausschließlich Zucker, in Herzmuskelzellen ganz überwiegend Fette in die Atmunsgkette der Mitochondrien eingeschleust. Und Mitochondrien in der Bauchspeicheldrüse, in der Leber, in der Darmwand und in der Prostata gedeihen in unterschiedlichen Mileus. So kann es schon sein, daß unterschiedliche Phytamine eine spezifische Wirkung für spezifische Milieus haben. 

Kremer verwendet ja die sekundären Pflanzenstoffe aus Bärlauch, Ginkgo, Granatapfel, Grüntee, Heilpilzen, Ingwer, Reserveratrol, Traubenkernen, Kurkuma und 18 weiteren natürlichen Lieferanten; Thymochinon aus Nigella sativa verwendet er nicht, was aber nicht bedeutet, daß evtl. Thymochinon wirksam ist.

Auch die Behauptung, daß Thymochinon 80% der Pankreas-Krebszellen abtöten würde, heißt nicht, das es nicht evtl. redifferenzierende Wirkungen hat. Die US-Krebsforschung kennt - soweit ich weiß - bisher nur das Konzept der Abtötung, das Konzept der Redifferenzierung  ist ihrem Denkansatz fremd.
-----
Nachträge:
Kürzlich veröffentlichten iranische Wissenschaftler aus Isfahan ihre Untersuchungsergebnisse zur Wirkung des ätherischen *Schwarzkümmelöls* [1] ...

Da p-Cymen und *Thymochinon* zu mehr als 50 % im ätherischen Öl enthalten sind, halten es die Autoren für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass eine dieser beiden Verbindungen für die Wirkung verantwortlich ist. Dem Thymochinon wurden bereits in früheren Untersuchungen inhibitorische Eigenschaften sowohl gegenüber der Cyclooxygenase als auch der Lipoxygenase nachgewiesen.

Damit scheint diese Substanz auch im ätherischen Schwarzkümmelöl für die entzündungshemmenden und analgetischen  (=schmerzlindernden) Eigenschaften verantwortlich zu sein. Kürzlich wurde der Wirkungsmechanismus genauer untersucht [2].

Dabei hat man festgestellt, daß Thymochinon die LPS-stimulierte *NO-Produktion* und Expression bestimmter Zytokinine in Rattenmacrophagen zu unterdrücken vermag und somit entzündungshemmend wirken kann. Die Aktivierung des im Entzündungsgeschehen so wichtigen Transkriptionsfaktor NF-κB blieb jedoch unbeeinflußt.

1 Hajhashemi, V. et al. (2004) Phytother. Res. 18, 195-199.
2 Shimizu, Y. et al. (2004) Jui Seikagaku 41, 15-21.

Quelle: http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/kojda-...te/2004-12.pdf .
-----
Siehe auch:
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinone*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllochinone (= Vitamin K)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubichinon (= Q10)

außerdem:
Pyrrolo-Chinolin-Chinon (engl. Pyrroloquinolin quinone, kurz *PQQ*) oder Methoxatin wurde als wichtiger Cofaktor in Stoffwechselprozessen erst vor kurzem entdeckt. Es wird vermutet, dass es sich bei PQQ um einen wichtigen Redox-Cofaktor handelt, der als *neues B-Vitamin* wie Niacin und Riboflavin klassifiziert werden kann.

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PQQ*

----------


## Ulrich

> Ich weiss zwar jetzt nicht ob das Öl bzw. die Inhaltsstoffe darin redifferenzierend wirken, aber passend zu diesem Artikel vor 2 Tagen gab es auch im Jahre 2000 eine Untersuchung mit anderen Krebszelllinien, bei der ebenso eine tumorhemmende Wirkung nachgewiesen werden konnte ..


Bei allen schulmedizinischen Einwirkungen (hormonmanipulierenden, chemotherapeutischen, strahlentherapeutischen etc.) wird eine tumorhemmende Wirkung festgestellt, ebenso gibt buchstäblich unzählige naturheilkundliche Mittel, bei denen eine tumorhemmende Wirkung festgestelt wird.

*Dies bedeutet in der Regel, daß - sagen wir mal - 80% des Tumors beseitigt werden; man kriegt einen Zeitgewinn, aber dann haben die übrigen 20% wieder aufgeholt und es ist das alte Lied (oder schlimmer)*.

Demgegenüber versucht die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie (und weitere Vertreter der mitochondrialen Medizin in Deutschland, in Finnland usw.) eine Re-Differenzierung der entdifferenzierten Krebszellen. Das ist ein hohes Ziel. Ich hoffe, daß diese Erwartung nicht enttäuscht wird. Aber dezeit kann keiner mit Sicherheit sagen, ob die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie die abschließende Lösung des Krebsproblems (und anderer Mitochondriopathien) darstellt.

Aber auf diesem Hintergrund verspüre ich derzeit wenig Lust, auf Einzelwirkstoffe der sowohl schulmedizinischen wie naturheilkundlichen Krebstherapie einzugehen, die 80%igen Erfolg oder ähnlich versprechen oder gar garantieren.

----------


## Josef

Hatte stärkere *Allergien* durch Gräser, Roggen, Hausstaub, Birke etc.
Da hörte ich von *Schwarzkümmelöl.*
Ich nahm es jahrelang.
Vielleicht hatte ich deswegen so lange *kein Rezidiv bei pT2aG3, Blasenkarzinom.*

PS: Liebe Profis, habt ihr euch - ähnlich wie beim Granatapfelelexier - schlau gemacht, *wo man das beste Schwarzkümmelöl am preiswertesten* bekommt?
Detto *Krill?*

----------


## Ulrich

> Ich kann jetzt Deinen Einwand nicht ganz nachvollziehen ...


Moment Peter,
ich habe überhaupt keinen Einwand gegen irgendetwas geäußert.

Es ist schlicht und einfach so: seit ich mich für die Präparate, die der Redifferenzierung dienen, entschieden habe, interessieren mich die Präparate, die Krebszellen abtöten nicht mehr sonderlich. Das war bis vor kurzem noch anders.

Wenn die Anwender der abtötenden Präparate sicher wären, daß dies ihren Krebs heilt, würden sie nicht andauernd nach neuen Präparaten suchen, die allesamt dennoch keine wirkliche Heilung herbeiführen.

Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie will den Krebs heilen. Ich halte das Konzept für überzeugend und werde mich aus dem Grunde aus diesem Forum wieder etwas zurückziehen - solange bis ich beurteilen kann, ob mein Krebs mit Hilfe des Redifferenzierungskonzepts geheilt ist - oder eben nicht.

----------


## RuStra

> Wenn die Anwender der abtötenden Präparate sicher wären, daß dies ihren Krebs heilt, würden sie nicht andauernd nach neuen Präparaten suchen, die allesamt dennoch keine wirkliche Heilung herbeiführen.
> 
> Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie will den Krebs heilen. Ich halte das Konzept für überzeugend und werde mich aus dem diesem Forum wieder etwas zurückziehen - solange bis ich beurteilen kann, ob mein Krebs mit Hilfe des Redifferenzierungskonzepts geheilt ist - oder eben nicht.



Oh nein, bitte nicht zurückziehen !!
Du brauchst auch nicht dieses Entweder-Oder aufrecht zu halten. Kremer hat auch nix dagegen, Tumormasse zu verkleinern, weil es sinnvoll ist und wenn es ohne dauerhafte Zerstörungen, die u.U. nochmal tödlich sein können (s. die Zerstörung des Grundgewebes durch Radiatio und die dadurch evtl. Beendigung der Brems-Signale an schon vorhandene Tumorstammzellen) , machbar ist. 
Ich habe ja immer mein VitC-Beispiel, apoptotische Zerstörung auf oxidativem Wege mittels H2O2 - was soll dagegen sprechen, wenns klappt?

nochmal good night,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Rudolf,
kurz und knapp:

Wenn die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie wirkt, benötige ich keine weiteren hirnakrobatischen Medikationen. Dann ist das Krebsproblem ein für allemal gelöst.

Ich habe mich für die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie entschieden. Nun muß ich dieser Therapie die notwendige Zeit einräumen, bis sie ihre heilende Wirkung entfalten kann. Zwischenzeitlich kann ich nichts Verläßliches sagen. Also werde ich mich mit weiteren Äußerungen gefälligst zurückhalten.

Dies fällt mir umso leichter, als von allen Krebspräparaten und -Bekämpfungsmethoden, die sonst noch bekannt sind, lediglich ein Zeitgewinn dokumentiert ist und keine verläßliche Krebsheilung.

Schwarzkümmel hat heilende Wirkung gegen viele Kranheiten. Mit Schwarzkümmel *allein* kann man aber keinen Prostatakrebs beseitigen (davon bin ich überzeugt); im güntigsten Falle kann man das Tumorwachstum vermindern oder einige Krebszellen (es hieß 80%) eliminieren. Die restlichen 20% sind dann  vemutlich wieder resistent ... [extremphile Archäen werden noch schneller resistent als Bakterien]

Sobald es tatsächlich Neues gibt, werde ich mich selbstverständlich wieder melden.

----------


## christinew

Lieber Ullrich, oh, nein, mach das nicht, halte Dich nicht zurück, es gibt bestimmt sehr viele Mitleser, so wie ich, die von Deinen Berichten hoffen zu profitieren, es gibt immer unterschiedliche Meinungen, das ist auch ok. Ich persönlich habe jeden interessanten Bericht von Dir ausgedruckt und hoffe, diese Dinge für meinen Mann verwerten zu können.
Bittschön, mach weiter.
Gruß Christine

----------


## Ulrich

Danke liebe Christine,

aber wie ich schon sagte, im Moment weiß ich nichts Neues zu sagen. Es ist nicht sinnvoll, nur zu reden um des Redens willen.

Es ist meineseits alles gesagt. Und die Zeit muß ergeben, ob Neues entsteht.

Wenn ihr es euch leisten könnt, dann geht zu einem Therapeuten, der die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie anwendet. Eine Adresse in Euerer Nähe bekommt ihr mit einer Anfrage bei: *post@hp-meyer.de*

----------


## Ulrich

Liebe Mitstreiter in Bezug auf Nigella sativa,
ich schränke meine ganz unten geäußerte Skepsis gegenüber den anti-tumoralen Wirkungen vonThymochinon, einem fett- und alkohollöslichen Inhaltsstoff des Samens von Schwazkümmel, ein.

Die zentrale Aussage in der Studie *http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/108021.php* ist doch: Thymochinon acetyliert Histone (auch im Zellkern von Krebszellen).



> *Histone* sind Proteine, die im Zellkern von Eukaryonten vorkommen. Sie sind als Bestandteil des Chromatins für die Verpackung der DNA (es sind Spulen, um welche sich die DNA windet), aber auch für die Expression mancher auf ihr codierten Gene von essentieller Bedeutung. Um das große Genom der Eukaryonten im Zellkern unterbringen zu können, ist es nötig, die DNA besonders zu verpacken.
> Bei Eukaryonten geschieht dies in Chromosomen, deren kleinste Verpackungseinheit ein Nukleosom ist. Ein Nukleosom besteht aus *acht Histonen*  [= 1 Octomer] aus je zwei Kopien der Histone H2A, H2B, H3 und H4. Die DNA ist 1,65x um ein Nukleosom gewickelt ...
> 
> Histone bestehen aus einem globulären Zentrum und flexiblen endständigen Armen (engl. histone tails), die viele basische, also positiv geladene, Aminosäuren besitzen. Die DNA ist hingegen negativ geladen, so dass eine elektrostatische Anziehung besteht.
> 
> Bis in die frühen 90er Jahre wurden Histone als reines Packmaterial nukleärer DNA verkannt. Erst in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten konnte ihre Bedeutung für *epigenetische* Mechanismen beschrieben werden.
> 
> Das N-terminale Ende eines Histons kann von *Enzymen* modifiziert werden. Diese Histonmodifikationen können *Methylierung*, *Phosphorylierung*, *Sumoylierung*, *Ubiquitinylierung* und Acetylierung umfassen. Hieraus ergibt sich der spezifische Histon-Code einer Zelle. Diese Modifikationen haben Einfluss auf das Chromatingerüst des Zellkerns und somit auf die Genregulation.
> 
> ... Die Phosphorylierung von Histonproteinen erhöht in den meisten Fällen die Zugänglichkeit der DNA und spielt unter anderem eine wichtige Rolle bei der Regulation der Transkription während der *Mitose* [= Zellteilung] und *Meiose* [Meiose reduziert den Ploidiegrad, d.h. die Anzahl der Chromosomensätze]. Die *Acetylierung* setzt, wie die Phosphorylierung, in den meisten Fällen die Bindefähigkeit der Histone für die DNA herab, in dem die Ladung der Histone negativ wird und sich die negative DNA abstößt ...


*Die Enzyme, welche die Methylierung, Phosphorylierung, Sumoilierung, Ubiquitinierung und Acetylierung von Histonen bewirken wurden zur Enzymklasse der Sirtuine zusammengefaßt.*

Die Sirtuine sollen bewirken, daß die Mitose der Krebszellen, ihre dauernde Teilung, blockiert wird. Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie hat hierfür das Präparat Pro Sirtusan herausgebracht. Im übrigen weiß ich nicht, wie die Vermehrung der Mtochondrien, die eine eigene DNA haben, durch Sirtuine beeinflußt wird.

Einige erhellende Ausführungen zu den Sirtuinen finden sich unter folgender Netzadresse:
*http://epigenome.eu/de/2,45,1035*




> Das Epigenom steuert, welche Abschnitte unserer DNA aktiv sind. Unser Genom wickelt sich um Histone, zelluläre Spulen, die von Enzymen mit Molekülen wie *Acetyl* und Methyl markiert werden.
> 
> Die Markierungen und Wicklungen legen fest, welche Gene (DNA-Abschnitte) eingeschaltet sind und welche nicht. Die richtige Regelung der Gene hält die Zellen in Ordnung, aber ein Agieren außerhalb der Norm verursacht ein unsoziales Verhalten der Zellen.
> 
> Veränderungen im Verhalten zweier epigenetischer Enzyme, *Histon Acetyl Tranferase (HAT)* und *Histon Deacetylase (HDAC)* scheinen bei vielen Krebsarten eine Rolle zu spielen, indem sie die falschen Gene einschalten. Es hat sich als nützliche Anti-Krebs-Strategie erwiesen, die Balance zwischen HDAC und HAT wieder herzustellen und hat zu einer HDAC-Inhibitoren (HDACI) genannten Medikamentenfamilie geführt, die zurzeit das Wettrennen zum Krankenbett anführt.


Mir scheint, daß unsere Urologen an diesem Wettrennen der neune Medikamentenfamilie der HDAC-Inhibitoren bisher nicht teilnehmen.

Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, daß Thymochinon zu den Wirkstoffen gehört, die eine Balance zwischen der Teilungsphase der Zelle und der Phase ihrer differenzierten Leistungserbringug  bewirken, dann in der Tat würde Thymochinon aus Schwarzkümmel zu den zentralen Wirkstoffen für eine Krebstherapie gehören.

Wie schon gesagt, legt Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer auf das ausbalancierte Hin- und Herschalten zwischen diesen beiden Leistungsphase einer Zelle großen Wert und versucht mit seinem Präparat Pro Sirtusan dieses therapeutische Ziel zu erreichen.

Ich konnte über die Inhaltsstoffe von Pro Sirtusan keine hinreichenden chemisch-analytischen Angaben finden und weiß daher auch nicht, ob Thymochinon evtl. darin schon enthalten ist oder ob dieser Schwarzkümmel-Inhaltsstoff in den Präparaten der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nicht enthalten ist.

Der Sachverhalt wird allerdings dadurch noch komplexer, daß Krebs nicht nur ein Problem des Zellkerns (seine ungehemmte Vermehrung), sondern auch ein Problem der Mitochondrien (mit ihrer eigenen DNA) innerhalb der Krebszellen darstellt und der Informationstransfer zwischen Mitochondrien und Zellkern bei Krebs unterbrochen ist.

----------


## Harro

*Noch ein Link

*Hallo, Ulrich, das fand ich:

http://www.awl.ch/heilpflanzen/nigella_sativa/index.htm

Bin wirklich gespannt, was sich aus all den auch von Dir eingestellten Hinweisen noch für oder besser gegen unseren PCa ergibt.

*"Je älter man wird, desto mehr schätzt man die Kunst der konstruktiven Schweigens"
*(Ezra Pound, amerikanischer Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

> ...
> *http://www.awl.ch/heilpflanzen/nigella_sativa/index.htm*


Hallo Hutschi,
das ist ein sehr interessanter Hinweis.

----------


## Hans-W.

> http://www.awl.ch/heilpflanzen/nigella_sativa/index.htm
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Harald,
mir geht es derzeit recht miserabel wegen der Chemotherapie kombiniert mit meiner low carb (a la TKTL-1) Diät. Bei Ansicht der schönen Bilder des Schwarzkümmels geht es mir aber ein bisschen besser, danke.
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*

Um die Stimmung zu heben*
Hallo, Hans, Dein netter Kommentar hat mich ermuntert, auch wenn hier nicht die Plauderecke ist, noch einen Nachschlag aus eigener Produktion hier einzustellen:




*"Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht, dass das Ausblasen der Kerzen auf der Geburtstagstorte ein getarnter Gesundheitstest für die Versicherung ist"
*(Kathrin Hepburn, amerikanische Schauspielerin)

Gruß und beste Wünsche auf eine baldige Besserung Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, daß Thymochinon zu den Wirkstoffen gehört, die eine Balance zwischen der Teilungsphase der Zelle und der Phase ihrer differenzierten Leistungserbringug  bewirken, dann in der Tat würde Thymochinon aus Schwarzkümmel zu den zentralen Wirkstoffen für eine Krebstherapie gehören.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, legt Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer auf das ausbalancierte Hin- und Herschalten zwischen diesen beiden Leistungsphase einer Zelle großen Wert und versucht mit seinem Präparat Pro Sirtusan dieses therapeutische Ziel zu erreichen.
> ...
> Der Sachverhalt wird allerdings dadurch noch komplexer, daß Krebs nicht nur ein Problem des Zellkerns (seine ungehemmte Vermehrung), sondern auch ein Problem der Mitochondrien (mit ihrer eigenen DNA) innerhalb der Krebszellen darstellt *und der Informationstransfer zwischen Mitochondrien und Zellkern bei Krebs unterbrochen ist.*


Diese inzwischen aufgeklärten Tatsachen führen z.B. zur Entdifferenzierung von Krebszellen und zwar (u.a.) so:

In den *Mitochondrien* wird das *Q* (= Ubichinon) von Q10 synthetisiert, das *10* (= die 10 Isoprengruppen) von Q10 wird in der *Zelle* synthetisiert.

Zur Herstellung der Isoprengruppen bedarf es der *Kommunikation* zwischen Mitochondrium und Zellkern. Diese Kommunikation ist in einer Krebzelle  unterbrochen. *Der Zellkern empfängt also keine Anforderung seitens der Mitochondrien zur Herstellung von Isoprengruppen*, um das komplette Q10 innerhalb der Mitochondrien zusammensetzen zu können.

Folglich bekomt das Mitochondrium, wenn es zu seiner eigenen Teilung Isoprengruppen benötigt, diese nicht geliefert. Die Krebszelle selbst teilt sich aber relativ schnell und oft.

Jede Hälfte bei der Teilung  bekommt ungefähr die Hälfte der vorhandenen Mitochondrien. Da sich diese nicht mehr vermehren können, werden es *immer weniger Mitochondrien pro Krebszelle*. Dies (und weitere Fakten) registriert der Pathologe als *Entdifferenzierung der Krebszelle*.

Außerdem: Jede Zelle mit nur wenigen Mitochondrien kann ihren *Energiebedarf* jetzt nicht mehr mit ATP aus der Atmunsgskette, die in den Mitochondrien abläuft, decken.

Die Zelle schaltet auf die *anaerobe Engergiegewinnung* zurück. Sie regrediert faktisch in das Stadium der extremophilen Archäe. Die Zelle arbeitet - wie es Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer ausdrückt - mit dem Achäa-Programm, sie schaltet zurück auf das A-Genom. Diese Krebszelle bedroht nun mit ihren sechs teuflischen Eigenschaften den übrigen Organismus ...
-----
Im Jahre 2002 haben die Krebsforscher Weinberg (MIT, Cambrigde) und Hahn (DFCRC, Boston) die *sechs teuflischen Eigenschaften von Krebszellen* aufgeklärt:Zellteilung auch ohne externe WachstumssignaleWachstum trotz Stoppsignal der NachbarzellenUmgehen des SelbstzerstörungsprogrammsStimulation der Neubildung von BlutgefäßenGewinn potentieller UnsterblichkeitInvasion und Bildung von metastatischen TochterzellenDas ist das Resultat der *Aktivierung das A-Genoms* (A von *A*rchäa), die Aktivierung von Teilen des B-Genoms (B von -Mitochondrien-*B*akterium) findet nicht mehr bzw. nur noch bruchstückhaft statt; es fehlt die *störungsfreie Kommunikation des Zellkerns mit den Mitochondrien*. Diese Kommunikation ist jetzt *eine Kakophonie von nicht mehr kohärent sendenden Mitochondrien*. 

Die Gene auf den Histonen des A-Genoms werden nicht mehr durch die richtigen Sirtuine abgedeckt und damit deaktiviert. Dies soll das Cellsymbiosis-Präparat Pro Sirtusan leisten; wenn auch Thymochinon aus Schwarzkümmel eine vergleichbare Wirkung hat, ist dies wunderbar (im übrigen: Thymin ist ein Grundbausstein unserer DNA. Inwieweit von daher ein Zusammenhang mit dem Thymochinon des Schwarzkümmels bestehen könnte, entzieht sich meiner Beurteilungsfähigkeit).

----------


## Ulrich

*Blick in den Zellkern* (nur kleiner Ausschnitt):

Die Gene in der DNA-Doppel-Helix sind an Histonen aufgewickelt, welche immer mit 8 Histon-Kernen ein Nukleosom bilden.

Sirtuine können bestimmte Abschnitte der Gene "auschalten", indem sie den Histonabschnitt durch Methylierung, Phosphorylierung, Sumoilierung, Ubiquitinierung oder Acetylierung so verändern, daß die entsprechenden Gen-Abschnitte "abgedeckt" und damit ausgeschaltet werden. Die Enzyme, die dies bewirken heißen "Gene *S*ilencing *I*nformation *R*egulators" = *S*tummachende *I*nformations-*R*egulatoren oder Sirtuine, z.B. SIR1 bei Vertebraten, SIR2 bei Hefepilzen und weiteren spezifischen Sirtuinen. Diese Enzyme heißen *epigenetische* Enzyme, weil sie die Eigenschaften der Zelle und die zellbiologischen Prozesse  bestimmen und verändern, ohne daß die Gene selbst verändert werden.

DNA-HelixBildquellen: nach der englischen (li) und deutschen (Mitte) Wikipedia, sowie ETH Zürich (re)
Was sollen Sirtuine beim Krebs bewirken?
In einer gesunden Zelle wird durch epigentische Enzyme zwischen einem Zellzustand der *spezfischen Leistungserbringung* der Zelle und einem Zellszustand der *Zellteilung* in gewissen Zeitabständen hin und her geschaltet.

In der Krebszelle funktioniert dieser Schalter nicht, weil die *Informationssignale aus den Mitochondrien* für das Schalten im Zellkern nicht mehr empfangen werden und die Enzyme Acetyl-Transferase und Deacetylase nicht mehr aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert werden können. So bleibt es bei der unendlichen Teilungsphase der Krebszelle.

Sehr anschaulich zeigt auch *diese Animation* der ETH Zürich die DNA-Wicklung um das Histon-Nukleosom, wobei nur der DNA-Strang, nicht das Histon-Nukleosom angezeigt wird.

----------

